# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  R.I.P Marcol

## daddylonglegs

Many of you will have "met" Marcol - a regular contributor here since 2009

Sadly Marcol passed away in September 2013 - see here

Marcol was one of the good guys. Always helpful, usually humorous and a credit to the forum, R.I.P

----------


## zbor

:Frown:    r.i.p.

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks for the info DDL, he will be missed R.I.P  :Frown:

----------


## XOR LX

I was just thinking the other day about how I hadn't seen Marcol for a while...

He's one of the people I remember most fondly from when I first started on this forum a year ago. Really nice guy, great, creative ideas in Excel. And who could forget that avatar!

R.I.P.

----------


## jaslake

R. I. P. Marcol...thanks for the info DDL...I've always wondered how the Forum could/can be kept abreast of such events...

----------


## Philb1

Even though I'd had contact with him just the one time, his name stuck in my mind. He said "Nice to see someone prepared to try themself." to me after the problem was sorted. I wasn't thinking about it from that point of view at the time, as I had only just started experimenting with spreadsheets. But it encouraged me to carry on & learn & I thank him for that.
R.I.P

----------


## Richard Buttrey

Thank you DDL for sharing that with us.

There are I'm sure many here who remember Marcol with fondness and it's so sad to hear this. Made sadder in a way since it's only just filtered through.

----------


## pike

RIP Highlander
deepest condolences

----------


## Andy Pope

Sad news indeed. R.I.P

----------


## Fotis1991

Thank you DDL for sharing that with us these bad news.

I was just thinking the other day about how I hadn't seen Marcol for a while too... and i wanted to pm to him..

I learned a lot from him here!! He was a gentleman!!

*Deepest* condolences to his own people!

----------


## vlady

:Frown: 
R. I. P. Marcol

Condolences to the bereaved family.

----------


## xladept

Rest in Peace Marcol - we all miss you :Frown:

----------


## WasWodge

I was saddened to read this news and also wish to pass my condolences on to his family.

Marcol's not only gave me suggestions on how to resolve issues but he also took the time to explain to me how his suggestions worked and his reasoning behind them which was of great use to me.

I will always consider Marcol to be one of the forum members who directly contributed to my progression in understanding how to use Excel and so I will always be appreciative of the help he has given me.

Rest in peace.

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Don't know how to express the sadness in words  :Frown:  (Even thought Not even seen his picture before this link provided by DDL)

Because he is the man one who comes up with different types of solutions/methods which takes some time for me to understand the concept by reading the formula two or thrice  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Like many mentioned in this thread, myself too wondered where is Marcol?  Whenever I go through the memberlist, my mouse cursor stops on his identity and think about his minblowing solutions...

Missing a lot.... R. I. P.  :Frown:

----------


## arlu1201

R. I. P Marcol.  It saddening that he passed away in Sept and we got to know after 6 months.  But nevertheless, we will really miss him here.

----------


## JapanDave

Frack! This is a surprise, RIP Marcol. *** 

Edit: What software considers rest in peace a profanity???

----------


## martindwilson

r.i.p  :Frown:  marcol

----------


## arlu1201

Yeah i saw the asterisks there too.  Let me check with the tech team.

----------


## arlu1201

Done, the RIP censor has been removed.

----------


## DBY

Although I don't know any forum members personally, I often feel that I get to know people through their various posts. So I'm saddened to hear of Marcol's passing. R.I.P and belated condolences to his family and friends.

DBY

----------


## Mad-Mizer

Marcol has helped me in many ways with Excel and I feel he is a big loss to the whole forum community (this and others).  

RIP Marcol and condolences to your family.

----------


## Olly

Oh, that's sad. RIP Marcol.

Thanks for letting us know.

That newspaper article paints a lovely picture, of a lovely man. What a great way to be remembered.

Condolences to his friends and family. I wish I'd known him better.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Repose en paix mon ami

----------


## JosephP

that's such sad news-he will be greatly missed.

----------


## Winon

Marcol and I had some very good and sometimes funny exchanges. He will be sadly missed! R.I.P. Marcol! :Frown:

----------


## john55

R.I.P, Marcol.
 :Frown:

----------


## Ace_XL

R.I.P Marcol  :Frown:

----------


## ratcat

Sad to read that our favorite dancing Scotsman won't be gracing the forum threads no more.  :Frown: 

RIP Marcol

----------


## Colin Legg

This is very sad news.   :Frown: 

RIP Marcol.

----------


## AB33

It is very Sad News Indeed!
Perhaps the admin knows his personal details (like Home address). It would be a good idea to send his family some kind of tribute card, for his time and service to the forum.

R.I.P Marcol

----------


## JapanDave

> It is very Sad News Indeed!
> Perhaps the admin knows his personal details (like Home address). It would be a good idea to send his family some kind of tribute card, for his time and service to the forum.
> 
> R.I.P Marcol



Why would admin know his private address? I don't remember submitting my address when I joined?

----------


## AB33

Hi Dave,
They do in my case.

----------


## arlu1201

Actually we do not have Marcol's address.  So far, we have asked all the top posters for each month to give us their address and Marcol didnt feature in any of the months from June to September.

----------


## JapanDave

> Hi Dave,
> They do in my case.



That is supprising AB.

Anyway, gotta love Marcol,

----------


## Pete_UK

Maybe I should browse the Water Cooler more often, as I've only just seen this thread. Very sad news indeed. I have greatly enjoyed reading Marcol's contributions and had wondered why I hadn't seen any recently.

R.I.P Marcol

----------


## Haseeb A

Very very sad news indeed.

R.I.P Marcol

----------


## micope21

Shock to hear!

Rip Marcol

----------


## bebo021999

Very sad news indeed. R.I.P, Marcol

----------


## bebo021999

I have contacted Gavin, his son thru facebook and got his reply.
Thanks, Gavin.



Gavin Jesus Rafael Marcol
08/08/2014 22:23s 
Gavin Jesus Rafael Marcol

Hi there, i am so sorry i did not see your message until now, facebook stored it in a different message box as we are not friends on facebook.

I am indeed Alistair Marcol's son and have read the forum posts with all of the kind words people have said about him. I was not aware he was so involved with the community, though i knew of his activity. Seeing people hold him in such high regards was a lovely thing to see. I thank you for your condolences and wish everyone all the best.

If you would like me to make a forum account to add to the thread i am more than willing, if not, feel free to copy this message onto the post in my name.

If you have any questions about my father feel free to message me here in future.

----------


## JBeaucaire

FYI, Marcol has been given a "forever" Guru status and his title adjusted accordingly.  Regardless of any future changes to Guru rules or enforcements, he will retain his title forever.  (hat-tip)

----------


## Fotis1991

> FYI, Marcol has been given a "forever" Guru status and his title adjusted accordingly.  Regardless of any future changes to Guru rules or enforcements, he will retain his title forever.  (hat-tip)



Congr for that Jerry!! Well done!!!!!!!!

----------


## vlady

R.I.P. Marcol. Thank you for everything!!!

the works of an artist
https://www.facebook.com/alistairmarcolartist/info

one of the faces behind the great deeds in the forum.
http://www.thecourier.co.uk/news/obi...ed-63-1.139158

----------


## romperstomper

> FYI, Marcol has been given a "forever" Guru status and his title adjusted accordingly.  Regardless of any future changes to Guru rules or enforcements, he will retain his title forever.  (hat-tip)



Nicely done, Jerry.

----------


## xladept

Bravo - way to go!

----------


## Domski

That's very sad. We had some good chats when I was around here more.

May he rest in peace.

Dom

----------


## Shakeel Ahmad

I received an Email for voting for the excel forum's contributors who helped me better than others.

I am not using excel forums since long, so I searched for my old posts to know that who has helped me to solve excel issues.

There I found the name of "Marcol" and then went to the voting page to vote him but his name was not there....

Then searching the fourm, I came to know that Marcol has passed away. (Rest in Peach Marcol)

I am really sad to know about his death.

----------


## sogold

Marcol still live. :< in my heart

----------

